# Are there any Rp furries?



## ThePumu (Jan 2, 2015)

I was wondering if due to this site having quite a few members if there are any that rp.
i have a few going on Skype of different categories if anyone is interested in joining.
if so plz post your Skype username and writing ability


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 2, 2015)

We are not allowed to do RP threads on FAF.
You might enjoy the forum games, however.


----------



## ThePumu (Jan 3, 2015)

The rp doesn't go here but on Skype.
is this still the case or is this clear now?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

The rules: Post roleplaying threads. Role-playing is not allowed here. Similarly, don't post looking for people to RP with.

Sorry. Forum games is all we got.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Sorry. Forum games is all we got.



I'd argue that the comic thread is also rp-ing. Albeit much more slow paced.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 3, 2015)

I like to rp a lot, it is fun.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'd argue that the comic thread is also rp-ing. Albeit much more slow paced.



Which thread is that? I looked in the Comic area but didn't find it.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Which thread is that? I looked in the Comic area but didn't find it.



https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1258951-The-FAF-comic-thread-V-2-PREPARE-TO-DIE-EDITION


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1258951-The-FAF-comic-thread-V-2-PREPARE-TO-DIE-EDITION



*facepalm*. I need more coffee. I think I'm going to hide in a corner now.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 3, 2015)

I rp'd once. They complimented how awesome I was when I did it the first time.
I would like to do it again XD


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2015)

I find that furries are way too sexual to rp with. Additionally a lot of people are relatively awful and uninspired when it comes to their characters. 



You know, the kinds of people who, if given the power, would max every character trait on their character they made in The Sims. But I digress.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 3, 2015)

No RP threads. Read the rules.


----------

